# 5:00 AM Wake up call!



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've never been able to get my guys to let me sleep in much longer than when I get up during the week. Just like humans they develop sleep cycles.
Your best bet is to try to get them to stay calm for an extra 15 minutes at a time. Overtime you should be able to build this up.


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

M & M said:


> My 2 Goldens wake us up every morning to eat at 5 AM. They are 6 months and 1 year old. I thought maybe they just need to go out, but they just keep jumping on the bed, barking, pawing until we get up. How do I get them to at least wait until 7?


they are training you well.

maybe shift their feeding schedule a bit, so... dinner is say... 2 hours later than usual.

mine just whines... though it's a good thing M-F... so I can get ready for the work commute


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

On weekends I just ignore mine and they sigh heavily then lay down! Took a bit to get them to do that, especially the puppy!


----------



## Finleys mom (Jul 9, 2012)

My wake up call was at 4:42 AM this morning, I got up and let him out in the backyard and then he came in about a half hour later... This started earlier this summer when the sun was rising early, I'm crossing my fingers that it will eventually stop when they days get shorter and sun rises later.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Another early riser here too as Asia is always starving. I get up to tend to her and then she I happy to go back to sleep however I am usually wide awake by then so we hang out. So I have adjusted and I go to bed early and now enjoy the quiet time in the mornings while my hubby is snoozing. I am sure they can be trained to sleep a bit longer but mine is spoiled apparently


----------



## Yunish (Nov 4, 2007)

So I am not alone! Mine wakes up at exactly 5:12am every day. We usually ignore her so she would go back to sleep after a long sigh. She then wakes up again at 6:09am and wouldn't give up until one of us gets up. The only way for us to sleep in is to give her late night walk! :doh:


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Brooklyn will be 6 months next week usually we go to bed between 11-12 around hat time he's already laying down my boyfriend gets up at 7 to go to work but bk is usually still laying down I need to be at 830 for work sometimes he's up before me like at 8 and sometimes I'm up before him I guess it depends on your sleeping pattern ... During the weekend he's usually up at 9-10 though I say he's been trained well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shiloh Fryloh (Aug 9, 2013)

To everyone above, I swear by and highly recommend this barking egg! 

Sunbeam&#0153 Indoor/Outdoor Ultrasonic Egg Barking Device - Training & Behavior - Dog - PetSmart

We just moved into a new house and Shiloh was barking at all hours due to his excitement for his new backyard and house. We had to buy him a crate (we stopped using one after he out grew it since he was acting so well) and he would go into that crate at night and would not stop barking until the morning when I would reluctantly let him out at 5 or 6. We were going INSANE!

We bought the egg figuring there's a 50/50 chance it will work (some dogs bark more because of it.) First night, we put him in the crate and turned on the egg a few feet away from him. After the first bark, he shut right up. It's only been maybe 3-4 days, and he goes right in the crate and doesn't cry at all. Sleep is a precious thing, don't let your dog control you.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay, I was fussing about my Maddie's 'imperfections' this morning, but I'll stop now. What she is very good about, being the polite dog that she is, is mornings. She gets up when we do. If I want to sleep in until 8:30, she copes. Josh is usually up at 6:30 letting her out and feeding her but on the occasions when that doesn't happen, she is a true gem. She just lies on the bed with me until I dain to get up.


----------

